
Show HN: Hackerhunt – categorised curation of Show HN submissions - degif
https://hackerhunt.co
======
degif
Hey HN! I'm one of the two developers behind Hackerhunt. As much as I love
Hacker News and it's ranking algorithm for the front page news, it has a
downside for the Show HN submissions. A lot of cool and useful stuff people
have actually made themselves gets lost in /shownew without a real chance to
get to the right audience. That's where the idea of a curated and categorised,
à-la-Product-hunt, list was born.

This is a very early proof of concept and any suggestions on how to make it
better are welcome!

~~~
kumaranvpl
If there is no content is available in a paginated page then it outputs some
of your code. CHeck this link -
[https://hackerhunt.co/topic/blockchain/trending/200000](https://hackerhunt.co/topic/blockchain/trending/200000)

~~~
degif
It's not a bug, it's a feature!

~~~
bjpbakker
It's a pretty neat way to handle empty conversions IMO.

Just remove the unnecessary semi-colon at the end of the code ;-)

~~~
degif
That had to be done asap! Semicolon removed!

------
superasn
Really cool site. I recently asked HN[1] why did the free alternative to PH
die and found this postmortem thread[2].

I think it really boils down to making sure that people coming to your site
find something new and creative all the time - to help turn lurkers or one-
time visitors into repeat visitors. I think PH does that quite well with their
podcasts, daily digests, twitter updates (though they are forced but they do
work), etc. Also you're building a community site so if the traffic dies in a
month keep at it, it looks sites like these take many years to gain that
traction. Basically I think you have something really great going here, just
make sure to focus on bringing the visitors back and you will definitely have
a winner!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14584527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14584527)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11233967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11233967)

------
andrewjrhill
This is great. You have a small (albeit fun) bug when hitting next page
though: [http://i.imgur.com/eqTVBPy.png](http://i.imgur.com/eqTVBPy.png) :)

~~~
ohadron
On that fine line between a bug and an easter egg

------
lamby
I like how Hackerhunt is the most popular item on Hackerhunt:

[http://i.imgur.com/68OeJ94.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/68OeJ94.jpg)

~~~
vincnetas
You might get fined by EU for this practice ;)

[1] [http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-17-1784_en.htm](http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-17-1784_en.htm)

~~~
rjtavares
Actually, you can only be fined by the EU if you have a dominant position in
the market you are using to promote your service. The goal is to avoid
monopolies jumping from one market to the other (which is particularly easy to
do in tech). "Good" monopolistic companies may benefit the customer in the
short term, but proper competition benefits everyone in the long term.

I know it was just a joke, but it really doesn't apply to this case.

~~~
vincnetas
I know that and i'm happy that there are still entities in world that can
still influence google and other mega corps.

~~~
rjtavares
I wouldn't reply seriously to a joke before, but I became somewhat aware of
the danger of sarcasm after recent global events...

I'm now feeling the need to properly contextualize hyperbolic jokes, so that
people reading don't take it literally.

------
ruiramos
Well done! I'd just add a way of suggesting tags for the submitted projects to
make them more useful.

------
prawn
Really like the design and agree that the idea serves a purpose. Must be
really discouraging to brave the Show HN and have it fall flat.

Wondered if maybe having the list for today, then perhaps some other recent
options in a slimmer format either beside or below?

Nice work though!

------
brimstedt
Nice!

A feature ive been missing on hackernews, that perhaps you'd be willing to
add, is a community written tldr for each link.

I.e apart from title and link, a short (200chars or so) description anf tldr.

------
jacquesm
Are you aware of the thread of threads?

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2158116](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2158116)

------
overcast
If you can nail down the categorization, get some more historical stuff, and
maximize that newsletter or just suggestions. This should be a great utility.

------
veli_joza
Looks great. Can you tell us how you built it? I'm most interested in
automatic categorization of submitted articles.

~~~
arquLV
Hey, thanks! It's a bit of deep learning magic combined with a few days of
manual labor tagging the training set :) The classifier itself is an LSTM and
runs on TensorFlow. As said, this is a proof of concept so we'll try to
improve it over time.

------
fiiv
Hi! Just thought I'd report a bug - when you search, and try to click the
comments icon to go to the HN post, it goes to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=undefined](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=undefined)

------
sauravt
This is very useful, as a frequent HN user, I find myself strolling down the
showHN tab quite often, and the current UI doesn't let you go more than 3
pages deep (~5-6 days old posts).

~~~
edraferi
Yeah, it'd be nice to have the archive available.

------
oblio
[https://hackerhunt.co/topic/development/trending](https://hackerhunt.co/topic/development/trending)

if(!res.statusCode===500){ TODO

};

Hee-hee :D

------
hunt
Nice work! I just noticed a bug though, trying to go to the next page of
system software that is sorted by votes doesn't work. Instead of going to the
next page, the first page is reloaded with /NaN appended to the URL, as such:

[https://hackerhunt.co/topic/system/votes/NaN](https://hackerhunt.co/topic/system/votes/NaN)

~~~
degif
Thanks for the notice! Bug eliminated!

------
kryptogeist
That's really cool! Thanks for making this website, it's absolutely useful, it
might save a lot o projects. I can tell that because I have myself posted on
Show HN and my submission never made it past the /shownew. Probably because it
was not that interesting to HN's audience, but I can imagine how many really
cool projects end up buried in there.

------
dang
Those stories would get onto /show and also the front page if they got more
upvotes, so it is indeed a curation problem. If you're willing to do the work
of rescuing good submissions that the rest of us missed, that's great! I
wonder if we could integrate that back into HN somehow.

------
epicide
Minor issue and I understand why it happens, but the name of the submission
here ("google.com") isn't terribly helpful :)

[http://imgur.com/a/LLZhI](http://imgur.com/a/LLZhI)

------
pipu
This is very nice! Keep it up!

------
subsidd
The UI on mobile looks great, really clean job!

I have a question, does it also index submissions which never make it to the
main show page?

Also, shameless plug : I am hosting an event inspired by ShowHn in Hyderabad,
India ( showhyd.com )

~~~
degif
Yes, Hacker Hunt indexes all Show HN submissions, including those who never
make to the main page. Actually - that was the whole reason to make Hacker
Hunt happen.

------
superqwert
How are the topics assigned? Two Show HN posts I have posted recently (that
are Open-Source and Javascript) don't have the relevant tags attached and I
can't see a way of attaching them.

~~~
degif
The tags are added fully automatic and there is no option to add tags manually
for now. That being said, we really want to make the tagging algorithm better,
so hit me at human@finch.io with your case.

~~~
superasn
I created a small program to categorize titles by sub-reddit[1] to learn sci-
kit, tensorflow, etc.

I basically used reddit's Bigquery data for the dataset (it's huge!). My
algorithm and code is here[2].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gudnFNBXc58](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gudnFNBXc58)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnmachinelearning/comments/6hqd6...](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnmachinelearning/comments/6hqd6o/p_automatic_reddit_categorizer_update_first/)

~~~
degif
Initially we used all Show HN posts pointing to github repos as training data
and the tags that are available at github.com, but that did return pretty
noisy data.

------
hoodoof
Show HN used to be one of the awesome things about HN - a real community
showcase. It's not like that any more.

As HackerHunt says, /shownew is just a place that awesome new stuff is hidden.

------
6DM
Are there/will there be categories for general products? I like seeing the new
business ideas that come through every now and then that a developer worked
on.

------
edraferi
Very cool. Can I get RSS / Atom for specific topics?

------
jerianasmith
I too liked the idea. Basically It all comes down to giving visitors an
incentive to keep coming back.

------
SippinLean
Cool work, missing a "Why Cryptocurrency is Bad" section though

------
bitwize
Gives me memories of Yahoo!, in the best way possible.

------
koolhead17
Can we get RSS feeds as well for categories :)

------
a3n
Very cool.

Two bug reports:

1\. Do you have a way to receive bug reports other than HN? :)

2\. After doing a search, the left category menu disappears, and stays
disappeared even after clicking the HH "home" link at top left. This is true
for FF and Chromium latest-ish on LinuxMint.

There are two possible bugs here: a) do you actually want the left menu to
disappear, and b) what your intent is for clicking the top left "HH".

\- Go to HH.

\- Search for something. Results appear as you type, nice. No indication from
browser that a new page is loading; guessing no load by design. But left menu
disappears.

\- Manually erase search bar. Menu back.

\- Type out a search again, menu disappears.

\- Click "HH" at top left. _Browser indicates a page is loading_ ", but the
search is not erased and (therefore?) the menu is still missing.

\- Re-enter HH either by typing the URL into the browser location and clicking
"make it so", or by clicking in from another site (like HN). Search field is
empty, therefore the left menu is available.

EDIT: This was going to be a separate bug, but I think it's related to above.

Scrollbar behavior is buggy.

\- Clear site cookies. ("It's the only way to be sure.")

\- Don't click anything, just move the mouse around and scroll, with
mousewheel or dragging scrollbar. Scrollbar intact, entire page scrolls.

\- Click in search field, don't type anything. Scrollbar disappears,
mousewheel scrolling has no effect, regardless of where the mouse hovers.
Entire page jumps slightly to right, appearing to "chase" the disappeared
scrollbar.

\- Type something in search field that gets results. Scrollbar returns, top of
scrollbar is even with bottom of search field, page does not jump back; I'm
guessing this is "your" scrollbar rather than the browser's scrollbar.
Mousewheel only has effect if mouse is hovered below the search field, in the
area region where the scrollbar exists.

\- Click on any non-active area outside the search field. Search field jumps
left very slightly. Scrollbar is back to full length (browser's scrollbar?),
but there are now two separate scrolling areas:

\- Hover mouse at or above search field level. The entire original front page,
including the missing menu and the default "Today" list of sites, scrolls up
into the area from viewport top to bottom level of search field (which also
scrolls up and away with the rest of the page). Search results do not scroll.

\- Hover mouse below the search field, mousewheel scrolls the search results,
phantom page at top of viewport does not scroll.

\- Drag the scrollbar, the "top" scroll area scrolls.

------
boltzmannbrain
meta, cool

------
dsuneps
GJ :o

------
bebna
Sorry but, did you really had to use HH? I'm German and that only rings my
right extremists alarm bells, because they use that for "Heil Hitler" (fuck
them and him) for generations.

~~~
dang
We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14652276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14652276)
and marked it off-topic.

